# 14' CYLINDERS ON A G-BODY



## ol' school rida (Jun 6, 2008)

What are pros and cons?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ol' school rida_@Apr 1 2009, 07:18 AM~13451578
> *What are pros and cons?
> *


I had to take out the trunk lid torsion bars, but it all depends on how tall the coil is that you are running on the back.


----------



## ol' school rida (Jun 6, 2008)

Does it 3 wheel pretty high?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ol' school rida_@Apr 1 2009, 07:38 AM~13451609
> *Does it 3 wheel pretty high?
> *


not a standing three but a rollin 3 it gets up there. But to get the full effect of the 14's you have to modify the trailing arms, get at kingfish, he'll know, I took my 14's off and went back to 12's.


----------



## ol' school rida (Jun 6, 2008)

Do you have any pics homie?


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

I got 16's with about 4.5 turns of 3.5 ton coils. All the arm are stock, all I changed was to a longer brake line. Now I just need a way to mod my trunk so it stays up. And elevate my rear deck because the cylinders took my speakers out with the quickness.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Apr 1 2009, 08:12 AM~13452209
> *I got 16's with about 4.5 turns of 3.5 ton coils. All the arm are stock, all I changed was to a longer brake line. Now I just need a way to mod my trunk so it stays up. And elevate my rear deck because the cylinders took my speakers out with the quickness.
> 
> 
> ...



i will solve ur problem and its soo easy youll be asking urself why didnt i think of it lol...i removed the torsion bars from my trunk as well becuz the hose fittings rested on the torsion bars with the my 14s...i went to my local junkyard and took 4 of the upper hinge mounts for the hood shocks as well as the 4 mounting screws that held the shock in place..(so i had to go to 2 cars to get them off the hood) then i went and bought a set of hood shocks that go to the hood and i used the brackets 2 and welded them on the trunks sheetmetal and the other 2 i cut down just to get the nut out and welded them to the inside of the trunk hinges..the only thing i messed up on was i welded the brackets straight up and down from each other..so when i close my trunk all the weight of the trunk takes over cuz the shocks are almost closes..so what you need to do is angle the mounts...just like how they would be under the hood that way when u close ur trunk the shock still holds the weight all the way down..i need to relocate mine ontop of the of the sheetmetal near the wheel well


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Apr 1 2009, 08:12 AM~13452209
> *I got 16's with about 4.5 turns of 3.5 ton coils. All the arm are stock, all I changed was to a longer brake line. Now I just need a way to mod my trunk so it stays up. And elevate my rear deck because the cylinders took my speakers out with the quickness.
> 
> 
> ...



i will solve ur speaker problem as well since i also do car stereo installs for the past 12 yrs...i never liked the 4x10s that sat in the back anyways so those were gonna go anyways...then u pick urself up some 6.5s and they make a adapter ring for them..u get the adapter ring so its about 1 inch thick and u cut a small hole in the rear plastic panel near the back window..the hole only needs to be big enough to allow the magnet to sit inside of..then u screw on the adapter ring and then mount ur 6.5s to them...and youre good to go


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 1 2009, 11:06 AM~13453112
> *i will solve ur problem and its soo easy youll be asking urself why didnt i think of it lol...i removed the torsion bars from my trunk as well becuz the hose fittings rested on the torsion bars with the my 14s...i went to my local junkyard and took 4 of the upper hinge mounts for the hood shocks as well as the 4 mounting screws that held the shock in place..(so i had to go to 2 cars to get them off the hood)  then i went and bought a set of hood shocks that go to the hood and i used the brackets 2 and welded them on the trunks sheetmetal and the other 2 i cut down just to get the nut out and welded them to the inside of the trunk hinges..the only thing i messed up on was i welded the brackets straight up and down from each other..so when i close my trunk all the weight of the trunk takes over cuz the shocks are almost closes..so what you need to do is angle the mounts...just like how they would be under the hood that way when u close ur trunk the shock still holds the weight all the way down..i need to relocate mine ontop of the of the sheetmetal near the wheel well
> 
> 
> ...


Daaamnnn man good shit, I thought about using the shocks that they started to put on some of the later model regals, but shit I'm going to to that asap and I'm going to set them at an angle, and those hood hinges are strong as hell and designed for a bit of weight I guess so they'll be perfect. And I also like the Idea of those 6.5s but I'm an oldskool kind of guy so I'm just going to build an elevated rear deck to host the 4x10's


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 1 2009, 10:09 AM~13453130
> *i will solve ur speaker problem as well since i also do car stereo installs for the past 12 yrs...i never liked the 4x10s that sat in the back anyways so those were gonna go anyways...then u pick urself up some 6.5s and they make a adapter ring for them..u get the adapter ring so its about 1 inch thick and u cut a small hole in the rear plastic panel near the back window..the hole only needs to be big enough to allow the magnet to sit inside of..then u screw on the adapter ring and then mount ur 6.5s to them...and youre good to go
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Apr 1 2009, 10:31 AM~13453293
> *Daaamnnn man good shit, I thought about using the shocks that they started to put on some of the later model regals, but shit I'm going to to that asap and I'm going to set them at an angle, and those hood hinges are strong as hell and designed for a bit of weight I guess so they'll be perfect. And I also like the Idea of those 6.5s but I'm an oldskool kind of guy so I'm just going to build an elevated rear deck to host the 4x10's
> *



I just suggest u mock the trunk up win the angle cuz I need to re-set mine up so just passing along my problem that's an easy fix to help anyone out


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: 









<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>14" cylinders, with powerballs. 
Standing AND driveable on 3</span>


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah i have 14's. They're decent. i got a set of cce 2ton precuts(blue) coils and they sit well. I did have to remove the trunk spring though. I get a decent three wheel but it doesnt stand. 10 batteries in the trunk.


----------



## ol' school rida (Jun 6, 2008)

What risks do i run with 14'? Is it ok to roll with em now or am i goin to break something. Or would i have to replace my trailin arms?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ol' school rida_@Apr 1 2009, 03:13 PM~13455768
> *What risks do  i run with 14'? Is it ok to roll  with em now or am i goin to break something. Or would i have to replace my trailin arms?
> *



just like any other cylinder in the rear u need to know ur limits of lock up...u can run a 14 in the trunk without a problem as long as u dont over lock or over lift the rear end....u can get away with running a 10 all day long..but you wont have a standing 3 wheel..u can get away with running a 14 all day long knowing your lift limits and get a standing 3 wheel...u just need to know ur rear suspension travel limit before it binds up...if u feel the vibration dump the car down a bit...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 1 2009, 04:23 PM~13456994
> *just like any other cylinder in the rear u need to know ur limits of lock up...u can run a 14 in the trunk without a problem as long as u dont over lock or over lift the rear end....u can get away with running a 10 all day long..but you wont have a standing 3 wheel..u can get away with running a 14 all day long knowing your lift limits and get a standing 3 wheel...u just need to know ur rear suspension travel limit before it binds up...if u feel the vibration dump the car down a bit...
> *



what happens if ride all the way fully locked?


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 1 2009, 06:46 PM~13457198
> *what happens if ride all the way fully locked?
> *


One of my homies broke a rear trailing arm by locking up his rear on his MC LS with 12in cylinders. I am guessing that is why people use drop mounts and adjustable trailing arms.


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

well i can answer that one. it won't lock up fully with the 14's i snaped an ear off my axle 3 times by over locking the back end


----------



## 8treycutty (Dec 30, 2008)

get a slip yoke and cut out the tabs under the uppers extend them if u want.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 1 2009, 05:46 PM~13457198
> *what happens if ride all the way fully locked?
> *



you cant..unless youve played around with ur pinion angle and rear suspension that will allow lock up and driveabilty..otherwise youll find out hehe


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

i got 14s


----------



## ol' school rida (Jun 6, 2008)

Hell yeah,  guess ill be alright as long as i dont lock it up, im running 6 batterys, 3 on each side. Will it 3 wheel better or will i have same result if they are straight across on the back end of the trunk?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Apr 1 2009, 07:31 PM~13458965
> *i got 14s
> 
> 
> ...


you look like you got alot of coil back there gotta a nice lock up but does she lay in the back


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ol' school rida_@Apr 2 2009, 05:57 AM~13462660
> *Hell yeah,   guess ill be alright as long as i dont lock it up, im running 6 batterys, 3 on each side. Will it 3 wheel better or will i have same result if they are straight across on the back end of the trunk?
> *



doesnt matter..stands 3 either way


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 2 2009, 09:29 AM~13462929
> *you look like you got alot of coil back there gotta a nice lock up but does she lay in the back
> *



right now it sets a little below factory its going lower and longer strokes


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Apr 2 2009, 06:53 PM~13468837
> *right now it sets a little below factory its going  lower and longer strokes
> *


you drive with that lock up?


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

yes and all the way down no slip either doesnt bind at all and no its not pushin on the trans


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Apr 1 2009, 11:57 AM~13454127
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I'm saying, with 6 batts on V-6 and 8 on a V-8, 14's will give a good 3 wheel. Standing!!! Alittle bit of driveline mods and it'll be cool. 

running 16's or higher I do drop mount, slip for a higher 3....

Clean ass G-body looks good


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Apr 1 2009, 05:23 PM~13456994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 To do a full lock up I would do a drop mount. so you dont rip or tear ear/arm. but the rear suspension will handle 14'' cylinder pushing only one side up with out damage ( running a short or medium stack of coil ,like per-cuts)


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 2 2009, 08:09 PM~13469859
> *True, but most people just cant figure that one out....
> To do a full lock up I would do a drop mount. so you dont rip or tear ear/arm. but the rear suspension will handle 14'' cylinder pushing only one side up with out damage ( running a short or medium stack of coil ,like per-cuts)
> *



what if i got a wishbone in the regal :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 2 2009, 09:46 PM~13470380
> *what if i got a wishbone in the regal :biggrin:
> *


As long as the geometry is rite, could work. Hopfully it's a reverse wishbone?? :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 2 2009, 09:46 PM~13470380
> *what if i got a wishbone in the regal :biggrin:
> *



oh you mean like the one we did on my homies regal hehe stands 3 all day long without a problem


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 2 2009, 10:24 PM~13471872
> *oh you mean like the one we did on my homies regal hehe  stands 3 all day long without a problem
> 
> 
> ...



:yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Apr 1 2009, 07:31 PM~13458965
> *i got 14s
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Apr 1 2009, 10:57 AM~13454127
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


tight :thumbsup:


----------



## ol' school rida (Jun 6, 2008)

Clean g-bodys. :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 2 2009, 09:09 PM~13469859
> *True, but most people just cant figure that one out....
> To do a full lock up I would do a drop mount. so you dont rip or tear ear/arm. but the rear suspension will handle 14'' cylinder pushing only one side up with out damage ( running a short or medium stack of coil ,like per-cuts)
> *



ya well just giving them the necessary info lol


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Apr 2 2009, 08:41 PM~13469434
> *yes and all the way down no slip either doesnt bind at all  and no its not pushin on the trans
> *


hey homie if you dont mind me asking, are your trailing arms extended? and how much cut out of the driveshaft?


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

tops are not sure how much cant remeber and lowers are stock length and cant remeber how much i cut the driveshaft down i done all that a while back


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i just put 16s in the back of mine today and have no problems, single stage at that and i have room left to put in 18's if i wanted to


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

thats what ima end up doin i just got to get all this other stuff done first 

post pic


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

just wondering if you can do a stand three with 12s and no motifications.will it work or do you need a chain bridge. thanks.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Apr 8 2009, 02:49 PM~13519896
> *just wondering if you can do a stand three with 12s and no motifications.will it work or do you need a chain bridge. thanks.
> *



:nosad: hno:


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 8 2009, 02:59 PM~13520022
> *:nosad:  hno:
> *


is it possible to stand three with 10's?


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Apr 8 2009, 07:05 PM~13520724
> *is it possible to stand three with 10's?
> *



anythings possible if you set your mind to it :dunno:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Apr 8 2009, 05:05 PM~13520724
> *is it possible to stand three with 10's?
> *




only on corners i guess....hold on......let me go try and i'll let u know :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 8 2009, 03:59 PM~13520022
> *:nosad:  hno:
> *



10s iffy....12s its possible..but it will be a weak ass standing 3 wheel..u want a good one run 14s


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2009, 09:44 PM~13524099
> *10s iffy....12s its possible..but it will be a weak ass standing 3 wheel..u want a good one run 14s
> *


  yup


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey yo kingfish Im thinkin of puttin 12's on my regal, but will i have to do any mods like a slip to drive while locked up or will it be cool stock? And will 8's be good for the front I wanna try to avoid the cylinders from making contact with the brake lines.


----------



## ol' school rida (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, got my 14's put in, stance pretty good, my homeboy installed 12's and it only stanced about an 1 inch :angry: , bigg difference with 14's but had to do away wit my 4x10's, ill post some pics of my project, should be done by Saturday.


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

for standing 3 wheel... is there a big difference between going with the 14's or 16's?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@May 20 2009, 05:17 AM~13944114
> *for standing 3 wheel... is there a big difference between going with the 14's or 16's?
> *



very little


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

14s simply perfect i think 16s are treading into clown car territory but i may consider in the future


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 20 2009, 08:10 AM~13944660
> *14s simply perfect i think 16s are treading into clown car territory but i may consider in the future
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

thanks homie... cars looking bad ass  



> _Originally posted by .TODD+May 21 2009, 12:08 AM~13944640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

i did a standing 3 on 12's 2 pump 8 batteries,,all i had to do was push up on the front fender and turn the wheel all the way to the opposite side of the 3 wheel side,,no mods,,,v8


----------



## Alfonsocut (Oct 7, 2020)

Any one still on here ?? Need some help ???


----------

